# took grandad fishing



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

A few weeks ago my Dad wanted to go fishing I told him it was to windy to fish the gulf. And he said I want to go fishing again so I took him to a lake in Kurtin Tx. And a god time was had by all


----------



## Roofish (Jun 28, 2008)

GrandDad's Too Cool


----------



## Git$um (Feb 11, 2008)

What a great fish and great story. Thanks for taking time to take him fishing and thanks for sharing the story with us. well done.


----------



## big-john (Jan 6, 2011)

That is great ,looks like it was fun too!


----------



## Sunbeam (Feb 24, 2009)

This is the type of post I enjoy on 2cool. Great pics.


----------



## shadslinger (Aug 21, 2005)

Way cool post! Nothing like fishing with family.


----------



## Reel Time (Oct 6, 2009)

Great report! What a beautiful LMB. Take him again and post up more pics!


----------



## troutless (Feb 17, 2006)

Family fishing is what its about and sure miss my dad and grandfather.


----------



## family affair (Mar 17, 2013)

lost my dad 5 years ago give flowers while there on top of the ground.... great job nice fish by way.


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Nice catch, congrats!


----------



## FISHROADIE (Apr 2, 2010)

Very nice catch and great pictures man that water looks really clear.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

thanks guys I know time is limited with him so I take him often, I will post a few later with him and his 90+yr old best bud who used to hang out with Hemmingway. That is a cool story as well. To be continued


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*Dad loves the salt*

We got in some shallow water salt action ' I know this is a fresh water forum' took Dad to cold pass and in the small boat there is no fish finder, that thing drives him nuts on the other boat. He always says I see them on the screen why arent they biting. I have to explain how ''this gizmo works'' anyhow here are some photos


----------



## Fish&Chips (Jan 27, 2012)

very cool!


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

took Grandad out to cold pass today (my Dad) and his bud of 78yrs old to my spot. We reeled in many rats and a few undersized flounder- too fast for photos as I was busy with two poles. But I did get a video of them landing a 4.4lb sheephead looked like two school kids gigling over a nudy photo. I had so much fun watching them and we all had a great time. Brought home sheephead by the pound, a large bucket of crabs and a few reds. Video inclosed - it is not exciting but neat just wanted to share, both of these guys served in the service


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

*grandad (my Dad) is at it agin*



Roofish said:


> GrandDad's Too Cool


took him and his 78yr old bud out today for some salt action - yeah I know this is fresh water posting but you all seemed to enjoy watching someone smile about fishing. They had a great time and boated some nice fish, don't have photos of all as I was manning two poles. So here it goes


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

a video of Grandad and hid bud of 78yrs old, it is delightfull to watch. Reminds me of young boys looking at a nudy picture. They got a 4.4lb sheephead and some others I just could catch on video


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

Grandad is still with us and we will be taking him to Lake Livingston this Sat-stay tuned. He is so excited I am just worried how we can get him on the boat without breaking him.


----------



## cva34 (Dec 22, 2008)

Nice post! I remember every trip with Grampa...I was young teen or- ...Every trip was great even fishless ones...I was never able to take him, he passed before I graduated!!


----------



## Part Timer (Jul 2, 2012)

2cool. thanks for sharing. makes you really appreciate what you have while you still have it.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

We were plan to fish this sat with Michaels brother Chris but the weather changed. Dang - we will plan on another day


----------



## txtrotliner88 (Mar 3, 2013)

Life is too short not to take our elders fishing. Way to go! Young and old alike, we all agree that fishing is the worlds best past time!


----------



## pYr8 (Apr 17, 2012)

Brought a tear to my eye, RIP GIT$UM


----------



## Lake Livingston Adventures (Mar 15, 2013)

I was looking forward to that trip. We all need to be mindful of the elderly and kids that don't have an opportunity to fish unless we take them. I have an 87 year old great uncle that lives close to me, he loves to fish but physically cant do it with out a little help. Some of my greatest memories include him and my grandfather in the boat. We were just out catching crappie a couple of nights ago.

Hopefully we will you guys soon!


----------

